# Salary, Cost, Framing 2 story building



## TLN (May 13, 2017)

What are the positions for a dependable crew of framers?


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

So you are gonna figure out how to read the plans so you can vid the job and now your gonna assemble a crew to perform the work?! Lol......you will lose your ass. Leave the framing to a competent contractor please. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TLN said:


> What are the positions for a dependable crew of framers?


depends what they are doing.....

male or female??....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Bending, standing, walking, running, reaching, stretching,.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN (May 13, 2017)

NJGC said:


> So you are gonna figure out how to read the plans so you can vid the job and now your gonna assemble a crew to perform the work?! Lol......you will lose your ass. Leave the framing to a competent contractor please.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


so thats the point of my question duh!! Lol.


----------



## TLN (May 13, 2017)

NJGC said:


> So you are gonna figure out how to read the plans so you can vid the job and now your gonna assemble a crew to perform the work?! Lol......you will lose your ass. Leave the framing to a competent contractor please.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


And if your a competant contractor what would you do??


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

TLN said:


> What are the positions for a dependable crew of framers?


1st. Missionary. 

2nd. Doggy Style. 

3rd. 69. 

Andy


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

4th reverse cowgirl


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> 1st. Missionary.
> 
> 2nd. Doggy Style.
> 
> ...





rescraft said:


> 4th reverse cowgirl


Jeezuz...could take the better part of a weekend to finish the interview...


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Once we cipher this can we talk about a crew for 1 or maybe 3 stories?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

To be discussing these types of positions I'm hoping this is a framing crew unlike one I've ever seen before.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

1 guy to hold the clipboard with the plans.
1 guy with a skilsaw or equal.
2 guys with hammers.
1 small boy to carry the lunches.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

jlhaslip said:


> 1 guy to hold the clipboard with the plans.
> 1 guy with a skilsaw or equal.
> 2 guys with hammers.
> 1 small boy to carry the lunches.


Rofl!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

You guys forgot to mention the guy who constantly complains about how he's losing his a$$.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

TLN said:


> And if your a competant contractor what would you do??


I would figure out if the guy wanting it built was just another property investor or real estate agent wasting my time. And if it was.......well others have already posted some good answers.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

When you hire some guys though be sure to pick the ones that brag about being a bad ass framer. They build faster then the other guys. They don't like to stand around (unless their smoking or something like that) they use to have a bunch of great tools but they got stolen from the back of their truck (one night at the bar) they also know some other guys that would come to work for you if they call them. Make sure they pull up in a Honda with a window missing.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

illbuildit.dd said:


> You guys forgot to mention the guy who constantly complains about how he's losing his a$$.




That would be the OP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Unger.const said:


> When you hire some guys though be sure to pick the ones that brag about being a bad ass framer. They build faster then the other guys. They don't like to stand around (unless their smoking or something like that) they use to have a bunch of great tools but they got stolen from the back of their truck (one night at the bar) they also know some other guys that would come to work for you if they call them. Make sure they pull up in a Honda with a window missing.


I've had that exact guy apply on more than 1 occasion. Best 1 I ever had after he tells me how good he is, I ask him if he's proficient at reading plans and his response is oh no I don't read at all but I kinda figure it out as I go. Lmfao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Figuring out their salaries will be easy just wait for them all to start asking for cash advances

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Make sure to deduct bail and cash advances from their checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

To the OP, please don't run away. Help us understand how you are going to do this job.
Can't read the plans.
Don't have a crew.
Somehow landed this job. With what numbers I don't know.

" You're killin' me Smalls"

Seriously, OP please respond.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Frank Castle said:


> To the OP, please don't run away. Help us understand how you are going to do this job.
> Can't read the plans.
> Don't have a crew.
> Somehow landed this job. With what numbers I don't know.
> ...



I think he's already been scared off. He'll be back in a few years.


----------

